

Astronomy Picture of the Day: 13 years and going strong - henning
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html

======
bigtoga
Thank you for posting this on YC! This is _exactly_ the crowd to post this
for! We're nerds so we must like space, right?

